# HGVC Flamingo info



## CaliDave (Jan 30, 2006)

I visit the Flamingo on a regular basis. 
Last time I was there and out of money. I was wandering around on the 2nd floor. 
At the very north end of the 2nd floor they have models of the timeshares. 
I have seem them several times, but this last time they have been completely remodeled. They are gorgeous. 
They are as nice as the other two newer Hilton properties.. which are both fantastic resorts. 

One thing I did notice is the sleeper sofa is gone from the studio. So eventaully it will only sleep 2. It makes the studio , more roomy. They have nice flat screen TV's.. gorgeous green granite counters. 
They've gotten rid of the pink circus looking decor. 

I'm not positive why they remodeled the models because from what I've heard. The rooms will not be redone until 2008. 
I am looking forward to it.

I'll be back in a few weeks, I'l take some pics if I remember.

So if anyone is walking around the strip.. stop by the Flamingo HGVC and check out the model rooms. 

I love all the Hiltons in Vegas, all for various reasons. I can't wait for construction to be done on the newest one. Hopefully Circus Circus and Sahara get blown up and replaced with awesome new casinos.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 30, 2006)

In Vegas and out of money.  Hmm!!


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 30, 2006)

Seth Nock said:
			
		

> In Vegas and out of money.  Hmm!!



Usually I can spread my losings out to last an entire weekend. Last time I  had some time to spare.

The nice thing about the timeshare.  The ATM machine isn't in an obvious location.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 30, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing*

Great News !!
Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## ricoba (Jan 30, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> One thing I did notice is the sleeper sofa is gone from the studio. So eventaully it will only sleep 2. It makes the studio , more roomy. They have nice flat screen TV's.. gorgeous green granite counters.
> They've gotten rid of the pink circus looking decor.



When we stay there I like the pullout for the kids, but I agree, the color scheme needs a rest.

The new colors at the LV Hilton are very nice, blues, browns, gold.


----------



## Pronkster (Jan 31, 2006)

They also need to replace the beds at the Flamingo.  They are the most uncomfortable beds I have ever slept in.  As hard as a rock. And although I will hate to see the sofa bed taken out of the studio,  most of my guests didn't like sleeping on it anyway.  They always said it felt like they were sleeping on a slinky with the springs popping through.  Can't wait for the remodel!


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 31, 2006)

We have stayed there many times also.  The sofa sleeper was bad at the Flamingo.  I can sleep on the one at the new timeshare, down by Circus Circus.  I really like that one because it is not as noisy and a bit away from the action.

We have enjoyed the HGVC timeshares in Vegas a lot!  I would like to see pictures and we will be planning our next Vegas trip soon.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 31, 2006)

Pronkster said:
			
		

> They also need to replace the beds at the Flamingo.



They remodeled the club at the LV Hilton this past year and they put in the new Hilton Suite Dreams Beds.  They are far more comfortable than the old beds, which I agree are way too hard!


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 5, 2006)

Dave, did they put a chair & ottoman in the studio when the sofa was removed (like in LV Strip's studio?)

I just did a review for LV Strip for a studio, and my opinion was that the Strip studio was much inferior to Flamingo. If Flamingo is going to be redone with materials closer to the Strip's, then the Flamingo studio will be MUCH superior to LV Strip....Right now, the room itself is much smaller at the Strip; it has no jacuzzi tub and no glass shower; bathroom is much smaller overall; tiny closet compared to the huge Flamingo closet in the large dressing area.

While IMO neither really qualifies as a "studio" the Strip is a lot closer to an upscale hotel room than it is a studio...it's a nice room, but is pretty tiny for 2 people for a week...pretty similar to HHV's "studio" units..

But it was very comfortable for just a one night stay for one person..


----------



## floyddl (Feb 5, 2006)

I must be in the minority, I like the sleeper sofa in the studio.  I have 3 kids and when we go I like to put all three kids in the studio side and not have to deal with the fold out in the living room.  

Does anyone know if HGVC will provide a roll away bed at the Strip or other locations?


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 20, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> They remodeled the club at the LV Hilton this past year and they put in the new Hilton Suite Dreams Beds. They are far more comfortable than the old beds, which I agree are way too hard!



I just got back from the Flamingo. When you're in Vegas and getting back the room after a late night.. I don't notice how hard or soft the beds are. I'm not too sure if they have been replaced.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 20, 2006)

GeorgeJ. said:
			
		

> Dave, did they put a chair & ottoman in the studio when the sofa was removed (like in LV Strip's studio?)
> .



Yeah, it was pretty much the same set up as the LV Strip.. 

I have talked to quite a few people working at the Flamingo. I got many different answers when asking about the remodel.. So who knows what is true?

1) They have already begun to remodel the rooms in the north tower to look like the model.

2) It will be 2008 when the remodel is done

3) The remodel hasn't started, but should be done by the end of the year.

4) Our rooms will never look like the model. We will always have a tropical theme. The models were decorated like that , for the sales tours. So we can show people what they are buying at the new location.

Actually #4 made the most sense to me. 

I have talked to probably 40 owners and exchanges at the Flamingo in the past year. 
The most common comments are that the room layout is fantastic, the location is perfect.. but the rooms have started to get old, worn  and nowhere near the quality of either the LV Hilton or LV Strip location. 
People complain about the colors and things just dont match. They need some serious help from an interior designer.

Most of the wall and door trim is white. Yet the refrigerator and stove is almond. maybe it was just my unit? The TV in the bedroom is very small. 
I'm sure the rooms were great back in the day.. but to keep up with the Marriott, something needs to be done

I know I would pay a special assesment to completely remodel the rooms. Its worth it to me , since I stay here so often. 

I have pics, I just need to download them. Does anyone have a place to host them if I email them to you?


----------



## SallyMagoo (Feb 20, 2006)

We own at the Flamingo and stayed in a 1 bedroom at Christmas 2004.  My impression was similar, that the furnishings were a little worn.  Overall, it was still a nice unit.  The thing that bothered me the most was that the mattress on the sofa sleeper was very thin and uncomfortable.  My daughter elected not to unfold the bed after the 1st night and just sleep on the couch cushions.  The unit is supposed to sleep 4, but I guess that means that it doesn't sleep 4 in comfort!  I certainly expected more quality from Hilton that this.  Another thing that bothered me was that the unit had no dvd player.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 20, 2006)

They have about 30 DVD's players avaliable at the front desk. They will have them in all rooms by the end of the year.

I'm not sure if this is new.. but all rooms now have free wireless internet service.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 25, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was pretty much the same set up as the LV Strip..
> 
> I have talked to quite a few people working at the Flamingo. I got many different answers when asking about the remodel.. So who knows what is true?
> 
> ...



#4 makes the most sense to me too....why would they be refurbing the units again this year when it was just either 2003 or 2004 that they were redone? I don't expect them to do anything for another 3 or 4 years...

Why do they still have models on the property? They were supposed to remove the sales center when it sold out & convert that into several new units that would also be sold..


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 25, 2006)

Found this online under HOA NEWS & UPDATE by clicking on my HGVC Flamingo contract number 

*FHRC SUITES OWNERS ASSOCIATION, INC.
BOARD OF DIRECTORS MEETING
March 18, 2005*



> *OLD BUSINESS*
> 
> *High Speed Internet Access*
> Mr. Canales stated that high speed Internet access will be installed to all HGVC properties.  This property should be installed with access as of May of this year.  It is costing HGVC about $90,000 for installation and the 1st year of maintenance.  After the first year, the Association will pay for the support every month of about $800.
> ...


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 25, 2006)

GeorgeJ. said:
			
		

> Why do they still have models on the property? They were supposed to remove the sales center when it sold out & convert that into several new units that would also be sold..



I asked the same thing.. and was thold that Flamingo sales center was one of the busiest and most profitable. I believe it. I walked up there 3 or 4 times and it was always packed. 
I wonder what the sales people make.. there were a few that sold over $2 million last year. 

I'd have to guess that HGVC still owns the entire second floor.

I don't think its been at least 3 years since the last remodel. I just know my room was a little worn.. the furnishing were fine.. but the paint.. the wallpaper, the sealing around tubs and sinks were dirty and worn.

In 2008, they need an interior decorator.. they have too many different colors and shades of colors.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Mar 4, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I asked the same thing.. and was thold that Flamingo sales center was one of the busiest and most profitable. I believe it. I walked up there 3 or 4 times and it was always packed.
> I wonder what the sales people make.. there were a few that sold over $2 million last year.
> 
> I'd have to guess that HGVC still owns the entire second floor.
> ...



I would guess that they didn't do anything with paint, wallpaper & sealing when they did the last refurb....so that's why those things looked worn...I don't think they ever have plans to refurb 100% of each unit when they do the refurbs...maybe they should..


----------

